# Diarrhea from stress?



## Kbug (Oct 23, 2011)

Aerith received heartworm treatment on Monday. I picked her up on Wednesday. She's has liquid stools since. I've already fasted her for 24 hours and she's only gotten bone heavy meals after and she's still having liquid stool.

I called the vet to ask them if this was an expected side effect of heartworm treatment. They said no, it must be her food. I asked if she was having diarrhea while she was there? No, they didn't notice any.....so, not her food. I asked if she could have picked something up there.....no. So, the next suggested cause was stress. If she's stressed then it is probably because she's separated from her pack. I can't help that, she has to stay inside. 

I'm just not sure what to do. She drinks well, she really only poos about once every 4 hours, but I'm starting to get concerned if this progresses any further. I have some mild sedatives that I made my vet give me, but I'm not sure if it'd help. Does anyone have some suggestions?

Kbug


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i wouldn't give her sedatives and yes stress can cause diarrhea....

as long as she drinks..she should be okay....keeping her hydrated is more important than feeding her.

i have a feeling her intestinal tract is a little bit aggravated, so i'd make her a broth...and put some slippery elm bark in it.....maybe get some pedialyte and put a tiny bit in...

keep her on liquids for 24 hours to give her intestines a rest.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I saw a foster greyhound at obedience classes (who was really stressed) do the most massive crap, and as my husband happened to be handling him he had to pick it up. It took 3 bags to collect it all. The dog was kibble fed hence the pudding appearance of the poo, but seriously, I just couldn't believe the sheer volume of it even though it wasn't quite the consistency of diarrhoea.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Stress can and will cause diarrhea for a lot of dogs. We see it a lot in dogs boarding. 
I've had my own dogs get diarrhea from heartworm meds, too. I don't give it regularly, as its a non issue here, but if we travel somewhere I do.


----------

